# Toy Story 3



## Big Kong Boss (Jun 18, 2010)

Eleven years. Eleven years since Toy Story 2, and...wow. Tempers, you GOT TO WATCH IT! All I have to say is...it's the perfect finale. Perfect. A movie review is not enough to depict how outstanding Disney Pixar ended Toy Story.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 18, 2010)

Dont remind me


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 18, 2010)

this was one of the best movies I've seen my entire life (saw it opening night) i swear i almost cried when (warning do not read spoiler unless you've seen the movie otherwise you just ruined the movie for yourself


Spoiler



when they went into the incinerator i seriously thought that was the end for them but then the three little aliens saved them and were like THE CLAAAWWW that hella made me laugh


----------



## imshortandrad (Jun 18, 2010)

I can't wait to see it. You don't even know. DDD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

I definitely want to see it. I have only seen the first Toy Story and only read some stuff on the second one, but I just HAVE to see this one. It looks damn awesome to me!


----------



## Gian (Jun 19, 2010)

I saw it, and yes it was amazing! Did anyone stay after the credits rolled? Did they show anything after? 

We left right after the montage on the left side of the screen were showing as the credits rolled on the right, not completely after them.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 19, 2010)

I'V BEEN WAITING 11 YEARS TO SEE THIS KIDS, MORE THAN YOU'VE EVEN LIVED SO MOVE THE FUCK OUT OF THE LINE

Is something I would love to say when I go see it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2010)

You should always wait until the end of the credits.


----------



## Blastoise (Jun 19, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I'V BEEN WAITING 11 YEARS TO SEE THIS KIDS, MORE THAN YOU'VE EVEN LIVED SO MOVE THE FUCK OUT OF THE LINE
> 
> Is something I would love to say when I go see it



stop ripping off facebook groups... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I literally cannot wait for this. I grew up LOVING Toy Story so this movie will actually mean a bit to me (in a way, sad it may seem but thats just the way it is). I know I wont be let down.

BTW has anyone else seen this?




Kinda crazy ahahaha


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> You should always wait until the end of the credits.


What happens?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno, I haven't seen this yet, but you should still wait.


----------



## fishykipper (Jun 19, 2010)

havent seen it yet, but have seen a nice R5 rip of it on the web, would probably be nice to head to the cinema though


----------



## Gian (Jun 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We always do, except we went to a midnight showing with two kids. They weren't really up to waiting at 2AM, haha.

I heard that:


Spoiler



It has something to do with Sid, that kid from the first movie. And that it's supposedly a 'tear jerker'?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 19, 2010)

Best Toy Story movie. It's deep, and has darker themes. Not really a kid's movie.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 20, 2010)

I never saw the second one :\ I used to watch the first one all the time though when I was younger


----------



## al5911 (Jun 20, 2010)

YEP, no doubt ... best movie and as good as TS1 and TS2.A must have for a collector.Don't waste your life by not watching this awesome movie!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Watched the complete trilogy last week, haven't regretted it. Hard to pick a favourite one, but I think the 3rd one was the one that had the most emotions in it, especially the ending. I laughed with all 3 in a few moments, but the last one also had very sad moments. Also, the fact that TS 3 was made with vastly superior technologies helps it too. It's really a big difference compared to TS 1, just in design of the characters.


----------



## EbraamMorcos (Oct 30, 2012)

long live the toy story series
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i have seen all of them more than one time)


----------

